
Clicky – The first emulator for classic clickwheel iPods - daniel5151
https://github.com/daniel5151/clicky
======
Hackbraten
> That said, if you're a cool hackerman who can jam with the console cowboys
> in cyberspace,

Looks like the clickwheel iPod is not the only outdated thing in this project.

